# Which external to buy?



## Olliebobs (31 Mar 2015)

Hi
I have been slowly getting all the equipment together for my return to fishkeeping and so far have purchased an Aqua One opti 85 and cabinet. Pressurised CO2 system, ADA Aquasky 601, substrate and heater. I am now looking for the best external filter for this set up. The tank is 60cm x 40 x 40 and holds 85 litres.

What would you guys and girls recommend please? I have briefly looked at the Eheim thermal filters but that is as far as I got.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dougstar (31 Mar 2015)

fluva 406 would be a good option quiet reliable or a cheaper tetratech 1200


----------



## Colinlp (31 Mar 2015)

I bought the Ehiem Pro 3 250T for a combination of flow and it's inbuilt heater


----------



## Olliebobs (31 Mar 2015)

Thanks guys. I thought the tetratec 1200 may be too powerful?


----------



## dougstar (31 Mar 2015)

it will be round 1000lph when filled the. rating is on an empty canister. just over x 10 filtratiom
your tank will hold 96L


----------



## stu_ (31 Mar 2015)

Olliebobs said:


> Thanks guys. I thought the tetratec 1200 may be too powerful?


Not if you use inline atomiser,heater and lily pipe.
I use one on a 60cm x 40 x 30


----------



## Olliebobs (31 Mar 2015)

Just been looking at inline heaters. Will take a look at the atomiser.


----------



## EnderUK (31 Mar 2015)

Olliebobs said:


> Thanks guys. I thought the tetratec 1200 may be too powerful?



I'm not getting anything with a priming pump ever again. That's were my tetratec failed after 6 months.


----------



## dw1305 (31 Mar 2015)

Hi all,





EnderUK said:


> I'm not getting anything with a priming pump ever again.


 I always think of Clive's immortal description of external filters as  "_a pump in a bucket_". I know I'm a bit of a luddite, but I still like the simplicity of Eheim's "Classic" range. You can get spares for them, the water goes in at the bottom and out at the top, there is one moving part (the impeller) and one seal (for the head).  

Simple and effective, no priming button, nothing digital etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Olliebobs (31 Mar 2015)

There is so much choice out there. Swaying towards the Eheim, mainly because of German engineering.


----------



## limz_777 (1 Apr 2015)

eheim 2215 , or ada super jet series


----------



## ian_m (1 Apr 2015)

Or JBL they are German as well. My JBL1501 is very good and robust and at only 23W -> £30 a year to run for 1500l/hr flow.

http://www.jbl.de/en/aquatics-freshwater-products/group/1078/external-filter


----------



## parotet (1 Apr 2015)

I have used both Eheim Classic (2215) and JBL greenline (e401), and they are fantastic, very reliable, silent and there are plenty of spare parts available if needed. The JBL greenline do consume less than their Eheim Classic equivalents, but Eheim Classic are very robust (yup, the "pump in a bucket" concept).

Jordi


----------



## James D (1 Apr 2015)

I've had an Eheim 350 experience on my 60-P for a year or so and I'm happy with it. If I was richer I would have got the one with the built in heater though.


----------



## Colinlp (1 Apr 2015)

James D said:


> I've had an Eheim 350 experience on my 60-P for a year or so and I'm happy with it. If I was richer I would have got the one with the built in heater though.


I think that's the same as mine but without the heater, certainly flow wise it seems OK


----------



## Olliebobs (1 Apr 2015)

Thanks for your replies. Looks like an Eheim or JBL is going too be purchased.


----------



## swackett (2 Apr 2015)

The Eheim Thermal filters are brilliant.  I've owed Fluval and Eheim ( 2078, 2075, 2124T ) and have just bought a 2173 Thermal filter.  IMO the Eheims are silent running and reliable and I would recommend them over Fluval.

The thermal filters cost a bit more, but you get simplicity with no need to worry about inline heaters.


----------



## Matt Warner (3 Apr 2015)

I agree with Darrel. I love the simplicity of the eheim classic filters. They are just a bucket with a pump and thats it! No fancy gadgets and they are easy to clean and maintain and go on forever!


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Apr 2015)

I'm with Darrel too, I really rate my eheims. fluvals are pants, too many parts to go wrong, I dont know why people rate them


dw1305 said:


> there is one moving part (the impeller) and one seal (for the head).


I think you'll find an o ring on the 90* pipe on the bottom of the canister too. easy enough to replace though and costs pence from engineering suppliers


----------



## dw1305 (4 Apr 2015)

Hi all,





Big clown said:


> I think you'll find an o ring on the 90* pipe on the bottom of the canister too.


There is, I did think about that, but I gave over all politician and "_one seal_" just sounded better than "_one seal and an O ring_".

cheers Darrel


----------



## Olliebobs (4 Apr 2015)

Well today I went out and bought an Eheim 350 experience. So that's me all set to start setting up.


----------



## JamieB (8 Apr 2015)

Don't forget to post a journal so we can watch the process!


----------

